# Mt Abraham Winter Beta?



## climbit (Dec 8, 2003)

Has anyone climbed Western Maines Mt Abraham in the winter?

What kind of (veh) access is there? How close can we get?  We want to warm up before heading to Baxter in March and thought Mt Abraham would be nice.

Any input is greatly apreciated.

S.


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re:  Mt Abraham (Maine) in winter*

The state of the road depends on the logging, last year they were logging in that area so we had a very short walk to the trailhead.  Of course, last year they were _not_ logging Caribou Valley Road, so we had a long ski on our Redington trip.  Win a few ...


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 12, 2003)

Keep posted to VFTT, Maine Trail Conditions to see.  http://www.viewsfromthetop.com

Maine has less volume of trail reports in general, I just checked & there is a 3/15/03 report for Abraham.  

Has Mo mentioned, some of the road conditions including Caribou Valley in all seasons is subject to where they are logging as several of these roads really only exist for logging.


----------



## climbit (Jan 5, 2004)

*Update: I'm back.*

Thanks Mike/Mo.. I should have checked the forum before I left - it would have been useful.  The link is great.  I'll be using it in the future.

I made the trek with a friend.  We had two different guide books and the desc were different enough to have us confused.  We stopped and asked the loggers in there. (seeing as it was at pre-dawn I'm sure they thought we were crazy).

The youngest in the crowd was the only one that knew what we were talking about.. but that was enough.  He set us straight and off we went.

We went 12.23.03 - snowshoed the whole way and back. (minus last 300 vertical feet)  Thought for sure we'd be headlamping out.. but our early light start remedied that.

Stay tuned for pix.

S.


----------

